# Bakers and Confectioners Knives



## steeley (Nov 18, 2012)

Found a rather interesting Confectioner's catalog from 1907 

the catalog




[/IMG]

The belt driven mixer.



[/IMG]

And your gum aprons 



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Nov 18, 2012)

But the best thing is a wide look at baker and confectioner knifes from Sabatier and Foster Bro's .




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Nov 18, 2012)

the baker 



[/IMG]

For the cook on the private yacht uniform.



[/IMG]


----------



## eto (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice find Steeley


----------



## steeley (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks Eto

What i find of note is the cake knives ,one could look at that and say that's a carving or butcher knife .

and the forged bolster on the cake knife and cook's knife 
because by the the time we see a 100 year knife or more it might be confused with something else
so much to learn .


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 22, 2012)

I dig the ice cream makers shoes man, I dig 'em.


----------



## Benuser (Nov 22, 2012)

Funny to see that the "genuine sabatier cake knife" has even the traditional flat section we know from the chef's knife. Can anyone tell me the difference?


----------



## steeley (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Benuser 

my guess would be there is no difference .


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 23, 2012)

I have actually seen a "Sabatier cake knife" that chef had or at least that is what he called it. It looked like a regular chef knife but , with very fine serrations. This maybe what's pictured but the serrations aren't clear in the drawing. Not bread knife serrations, much finer.


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 23, 2012)

this is an American Version from Landers Frary and Clark


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 23, 2012)

The foster's Bros. cake knives are also serrated, I have had several over the years with cocobolo handles and a few that had been upgraded to bone and ivory. The serrations were extremely fine almost like a hack saw blade.


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 23, 2012)

Benuser said:


> Funny to see that the "genuine sabatier cake knife" has even the traditional flat section we know from the chef's knife. Can anyone tell me the difference?



very finely serrated


----------



## Benuser (Nov 23, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> very finely serrated


That would make some sense...


----------



## steeley (Nov 23, 2012)

Son do you have a example of the fine serrated knife from sabatier or foster bros ?
i have seen fine serrated knife's just not from them.


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 23, 2012)

Chef's Sabatier is some where lost to time and I haven't seen a Foster's Bros in years. Like you said, many of them were sharpened or worn away and we will never know what they looked liked original. Most of the Foster Bros. ones were sharpened almost to the point were they looked like regular knives. I'll see if I have one lying around. here is one from the 50's


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 23, 2012)

I don't know how to change it to a larger image.


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 23, 2012)

here are a couple more, the marks have worn off but, both attributed to Foster Bros.


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 23, 2012)

I think the bottom one maybe a burns though. the two companies made some very similar designs for awhile.


----------



## steeley (Nov 23, 2012)

yea Burn's did make fine serrated around that time and FOSTER BROS did make bread knives .
but the knife in this catalog micro serrated Sabatier and the Foster Bro's knives remains to be seen.


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 23, 2012)

Steely can you enlarge the photos in the series of 5 I posted earlier, It isn't the same knife but, it is a micro serrated Foster Bros. They did make them, They are rare though. I have had the Foster's bros like the ones in the catalog in my collections over the years (only 2 or 3) and only ever saw the one Sabatier that Chef had. The problem with the Sabatiers is that there were so, many different makers. THe Foster's was micro-serrated and the Sabatier was not microserrated but, had finer serrations then your typical bread knife. It had serrations similar to the Landers, Frary and Clark listed above. These are rare animals indeed. If I hadn't of seen and held the Sabatier, I wouldn't have believed it existed at all. I cannot tell you which Sabatier made it though, I don't remember.


----------



## steeley (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks for going through this Son .When i try to enlarge the thumbnail it is to blurry .

this is a J Burn's knife out of New York and this pattern was copied by others as he held the patent.



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Nov 24, 2012)

This is getting away from the subject a bit but shows knives from Burns MFG .
And the serrated knives around at that time the catalog is 1907 and this is around the 1930's 



[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Nov 24, 2012)

This is the pattern for the Burns knife.



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Nov 24, 2012)

And just to show how early serrated knives were used .

Chinese, Eastern Zhou dynasty, Warring States period, 5th4th century B.C.



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Nov 24, 2012)

while I was looking for a serrated Sabatier this pop up from the Le Muse'e de la Coutellerie 
Le Thiers knifes on display .



[/IMG]


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 24, 2012)

lets see if this works


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 24, 2012)

Success!


----------



## steeley (Nov 24, 2012)

Well Raise My Rent !
That is interesting 
I have thoroughly enjoyed this discussion Son.
Stop by for a beer anytime .


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 24, 2012)

Me too. Now I'm going to get a hold of Sophie and see if she has that Sabatier. I will see if she will send it to me or at least take pictures if she finds it.


----------



## DWells (Dec 13, 2012)

The French get all the good muse'es.


----------



## scotchef38 (Dec 20, 2012)

steeley said:


> But the best thing is a wide look at baker and confectioner knifes from Sabatier and Foster Bro's .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
Dont know where you find all this stuff,but thanks I enjoy them.In the knife selection I have been pondering the purpose of the Banana knife-any ideas.?


----------



## steeley (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi Scotchef32.
Banana knives are double edge knifes used for cutting out the bunches and testing the fruit it's shape is so that it does not damage or pierce the fruit .
and of course there still made today here is a little close up of the edges .



[/IMG]

hope that helps


----------



## scotchef38 (Dec 23, 2012)

steeley said:


> Hi Scotchef32.
> Banana knives are double edge knifes used for cutting out the bunches and testing the fruit it's shape is so that it does not damage or pierce the fruit .
> and of course there still made today here is a little close up of the edges .
> 
> ...


Hi Steeley,i live in banana growing country and I have never seen one of these.I will keep an eye out at the flea markets now and see if I canfind one.Thanks for the education. Cheers.


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 11, 2013)

serrated sabatier chef cake knife. most of the serrations are almost gone now.


----------



## steeley (Jan 11, 2013)

What is the maker mark on that Son.


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 12, 2013)

Sophie says she thinks it reads SA R A au du K G nti, I think judging by the letters it could be SABATIER A au fondu K Garanti. She says it is carbon steel and someone took a sander to it and maybe a buffing wheel and messed it up. I actually haven't handled this one. It isn't chef's. Judging by the fact that it has copper bird's eye rivets and not brass I would say it dates to around the turn of the century maybe 1900-1910 or so. The only other one I saw was chef's and I can't remember if it was a Nogent or this style handle. Hope this helps


----------



## Benuser (Jan 13, 2013)

Couldn't see the mark on your pic, but could it have been something like this one:

http://bimg1.mlstatic.com/antiguo-c...du-garanti-france_MLA-F-3177794624_092012.jpg

The second line is "acier fondu", melted steel (?).


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 13, 2013)

Benuser said:


> Couldn't see the mark on your pic, but could it have been something like this one:
> 
> http://bimg1.mlstatic.com/antiguo-c...du-garanti-france_MLA-F-3177794624_092012.jpg
> 
> The second line is "acier fondu", melted steel (?).


probably "crucible steel" which would be melted steel.


----------

